# nitrile gloves?



## pal251 (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know if you can use nitrile gloves but I have heard if you wear gloves for 20 minutes or so you should change them out because the glove will begin to break down.  I have just a little bit of experience in being a first responder so I wear gloves every single day that I work


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 1, 2012)

Let your conscience be your guide.

I usually use one pair of gloves per session.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2012)

[h4]This should answer your question...[/h4]
Wava Truscott, PhD, director of scientific affairs and clinical education at Kimberly-Clark Health Care, points out that nitrile is among the strongest materials available for gloves and is an excellent choice for most procedures. Nitrile gloves are ideal for clinicians who are allergic or sensitive to latex and who perform tasks or procedures involving prolonged exposure to blood, body fluids, chemotherapeutic agents, cleaning solutions and other chemicals.

Nitrile also has the benefit of being resistant to any breakdown from oilbased products,î Truscott says. ìNitrile would be an excellent product to use if you are working with a lubricant, milking tubing or performing various procedures requiring contact with an oil-based substance, Oils can breakdown latex where youíll notice your fingertips getting tacky or elongated whereas Nitrile does not.

“Nitrile gloves are more chemical resistant and more resistant to fats and oils and to certain cleaning chemicals such as glutaraldehyde and quaternary ammonium cleaners than natural rubber or vinyl,” says Don Groce, technical product specialist at Best Manufacturing Company. “Nitrile gloves do not contain natural rubber proteins. They do perform as well or maybe better than latex gloves for the protection from bloodborne pathogens. Most nitrile gloves do contain rubber accelerators which may cause some people to have an allergic reaction. Some contain accelerators such as carbamates, thiurams or benzothiazoles. These accelerators can cause a severe contact dermatitis in the area where the glove touches. These rubber processing chemicals have not been implicated in anaphylactic reactions and reactions to these chemicals do not involve the cardio-respiratory system. So, although these reactions can be severe, they are not life-threatening. A new accelerator-free nitrile glove has been developed by Best Manufacturing Company, so, now you can get a synthetic, non-latex, glove made with no rubber accelerators.”

http://www.endonurse.com/articles/2004/06/ready-set-gloves.aspx
[h4] [/h4][h4] [/h4][h4] [/h4][h4]From this info... http://www.glovenation.com/nitrile-gloves/nitrile-gloves.htm[/h4][h4] [/h4][h4]Wearing Nitrile Gloves[/h4]
Nitrile gloves are durable and can be worn for long periods of time before they start to break down. This can be a problem because your hands will become sweaty and any dirt particles that were on your hand before you put the glove on will start to irritate your skin after extended periods of wear. So change your nitrile gloves frequently during your work day to avoid this.

Of course, it goes without saying, doctors, nurses, paramedics, dentists, tattoo artists and others who work in situations where blood or other bodily fluids are likely to be encountered, should change their gloves between clients. This applies to all types of gloves, not just nitrile gloves.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Chef JJ.  Had me worried for a second on the initial post, but greatly relieved after reading your article link.  Fortunately, I change the gloves out quite frequently.  Glad they don't weigh much or the garbage man would be charging me overweight fee's.


----------

